# 1 Million by Paco Rabanne



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I wanna buy this any cheap places to buy it?


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Cheap Smells?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

nah man its expensive there. over £50


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think i paid £50 for a 200ml bottle...was on a deal i think, cant remember as it was in summer that i bought it...though i bought it at bluewater shopping mall of all places :lol:

Try online shops mate, their usually cheaper than shops


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

ebay? 100ml about £30, a few auctions ending now


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Will have to get some, mate said it's a pussy magnet lol.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

DFlynn said:


> ebay? 100ml about £30, a few auctions ending now


I would try ebay aswel, just get from someone with a good rep.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i got some, the biggest bottle they do, its ok for the fanny iv had a few girls say "1 million?? mmmm i love that" like they could identify the smell! i struggle between shot and roses! if you want one for pussy, go for cerutti 1881!  or if your a bit the 'other way' go for old spice or brut!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I am all about the fanny mate, I gaunt had any in a while


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

then why buy 1 million when you can spend your money better on chloroform/rohypnol or just a hooker!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

killah said:


> Will have to get some, mate said it's a pussy magnet lol.


Are you 15?? Who actually says that about an aftershave??


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Are you 15?? Who actually says that about an aftershave??


you can just imagine it 'i have a **** physique and look ugly but hey bitches cant get enough of my cock once they smell what i'm wearing'


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Avoid bay IMO its usually watered down...I know I only buy paco rabanne xs black and have done for years. It's a really expensive brand but one of the best IMO

Try boots and superdrugs usually best deals


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate how girls can identify it right away.... Cheapens the product if you ask me = Common!

Id rather have something more exclusive and unknown... When my mates ask me what im wearing.. and girls alike i just tell them its my secret recipie.... Dont want other guys out and about smelling as good as me  does that make me a bit of a dick?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

1million is a really nice and you should try the Prada for men the purple colored one. Best perfume ever.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

lxm said:


> I hate how girls can identify it right away.... Cheapens the product if you ask me = Common!
> 
> Id rather have something more exclusive and unknown... When my mates ask me what im wearing.. and girls alike i just tell them its my secret recipie.... Dont want other guys out and about smelling as good as me  does that make me a bit of a dick?


What's the recipe?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

never had 1million, simply because the gf loves it! I dont wanna smell like some cnut she used to $hag tbh, id rather smell of something i like! chanel 'allure' is good, pricey though but lasts ages. Try the perfume shop or sometimes 'wilkinsons' sells perfume and stuff cheap? i always go to boots though, rather pay a bit more and know its the genuine product.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate forget 1 million, you want sex panther by Odeon. It's quite pungent but is proven to work 60%of the time, every time


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Mate forget 1 million, you want sex panther by Odeon. It's quite pungent but is proven to work 60%of the time, every time


"it smells like bigfoots dick!!"


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

1 Million is nasty chav stuff imo I would rather have something like Gucci Guilty Intense


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Mate forget 1 million, you want sex panther by Odeon. It's quite pungent but is proven to work 60%of the time, every time


It is illegal in 9 countries though so best check before smuggling through customs.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> *never had 1million, simply because the gf loves it! I dont wanna smell like some cnut she used to $hag tbh,* id rather smell of something i like! chanel 'allure' is good, pricey though but lasts ages. Try the perfume shop or sometimes 'wilkinsons' sells perfume and stuff cheap? i always go to boots though, rather pay a bit more and know its the genuine product.


you have to be kidding right? you must have some serious insecurity issues going on buddy.

did you scrub her down with swarfaga before youshagged her for the first time too?you do realise you have a cock also,same thing that prob any other guy shags her has,should you lob that off in case it reminds her of other cock she had?

man,nothing stranger than people.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

do you also avoid eating and drinking things that she likes as well,yknow,just in case? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I love woody/earthy smelling... so 'du issey miyake' is one of my favs!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

weeman said:


> you have to be kidding right? you must have some serious insecurity issues going on buddy.
> 
> did you scrub her down with swarfaga before youshagged her for the first time too?you do realise you have a cock also,same thing that prob any other guy shags her has,should you lob that off in case it reminds her of other cock she had?
> 
> man,nothing stranger than people.


good point, best get the disinfectant out lmao! no im not insecure at all just my opinion, like i said id prefer to wear something i like to be honest.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ultraviolet man by Paco rabanne is the sh!t :thumbup1:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

dr gonzo said:


> Ultraviolet man by Paco rabanne is the sh!t :thumbup1:


The Mrs likes that so thats a bedtime favorite
View attachment 71140


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ultraviolet is my number 1!

Love that stuff! although if you put too much on it can become too sweet!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cheapsmells will be cheapest online, ebay is littered with fakes so be careful, every tom and dick harry has 1 million or le male why dont you get something different such as dior homme intense or l'instant de guerlain edp pussy magnets and not as common as 1 million. Or if you have spare cash creed aventus is the ultimate compliment getter never have i had such a reaction from a fragrance, even on forums etc everyone seems to get compliments by it panty droppper number 1


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

A good one that not many lads have is Tom Ford Black Orchid. Sweet and had a few comments when I've had it on


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

lxm said:


> I hate how girls can identify it right away.... Cheapens the product if you ask me = Common!
> 
> Id rather have something more exclusive and unknown... When my mates ask me what im wearing.. and girls alike i just tell them its my secret recipie.... Dont want other guys out and about smelling as good as me  does that make me a bit of a dick?


Thats one of the reasons why my bottle is still in its packaging, everyone has 1 million...when i go out i dont want to smell like all the other lads in the club, so i wear something like Pi by Givenchy or Gucci Guilty; something different that doesn't remind girls of the last 10 drunk idiots that tried to pull her.



Fullhouse said:


> 1 Million is nasty chav stuff imo I would rather have something like Gucci Guilty Intense


Joop is another chav scent that i no longer wear, Armani Night or Dior Homme both nice scents...that chavs are unlikely to be wearing


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

didnt read all the thread

this is my local chemist its cheap enough - £33 for the 50ml

http://www.gordonsdirect.com/online-fragrance/men-online-fragrance-aftershave.html


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Saw it for £40 today in debenhams with a free shower gel

I like Hollister So cal smells like holidays!


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats some good fruity EDT as i like them better.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

go on basenotes. there are loads of reviews of each and every aftershave ever made nearly


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

I think everyone in liverpool now owns a bottle of 1million. Everyone seems to have it who i know anyways.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Agree, 1 million is a nice aftershave but so common it's not worth buying.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

ebay is pretty good


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

smells really nice I have joop at the moment


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i got mine about a year ago now for about £30 off ebay for 100ml, wouldnt of said mines fake tho? altho the front gold bit broke soon enough lol


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I got some Paco Rabanne 1 Million man i have allot of colognes and this stuff is ace, really like it got 100ml for £49.50 at superdrug.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

1 million is lovely, boss bottled is better tho man and its cheap!!

Not sure of places that do it cheap


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

What's wrong with brut you will get plenty fanny (oap) fanny lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

ck one after all these years still the bussiness imo


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

bvlgari aqua


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Boss bottled. Can't beat it.


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> bvlgari aqua


X2


----------



## live4ever33 (Jan 18, 2012)

Jean Paul Gaultier - Warn it for about 15 years! Fresh and not too overpowering


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

how old do you have to be before you can wear old spice?


----------

